# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  The leprechaun's time machine; One of the longest dreams I've ever had.

## faxonboy

This was a dream when I had when I was 8, but it was so long and detailed I can still clearly remember it. I want to empasis that I had never seen Doctor Who when I had this dream.

The dream begins with me playing in my backyard when I notice a door in the side of the fence. I enter it and somehow knows it's a time machine. The room inside is basically just an empty closet, but when I leave it I'm at my cousin's house but somehow I know it's the future. Suddenly a man is running at me telling me to escape, and I see he is being chased by a figure in a red Cloack with just blackness under his red hood. Across the dark space where his face should be are 2 vertical and 2 horizontal bars. I get back into the door and when I exit it again I'm in front of an alien spaceship. There's a crowd of people all around me as I see the silloute of a humanoid alien exiting the craft. I then find myself back in the machine, but somehow it has crashed at a high school prom, and a voice explains that at this prom everyone was mysteriously shrunk to an inch tall, but all I see are flickering lights.

I then find myself back in my backyard and I'm chasing what I think is a leprechaun who is inside a white hallway adjacent to my backyard.

This dream had some other parts to it that I forget. Like I said, I was 8.

----------


## nightflick

Wow. To have remembered this so long and with all the details, it must have made quite an impression on you.

----------


## animlucid

It's cool to randomly remember dreams you had that happened years ago. It's impressive you can remember all the details like that!  :;-): 

Also, you just gave me a new dream goal to time travel, thanks!  ::D:

----------

